# HELP!!!! Just-in-Time debbuging error shows up after uninstalling visual studio



## map4442646 (Apr 15, 2006)

WHEN I TRY TO OPEN A PROGRAM, AN ERROR COMES OUT WITH THIS MESSAGE:

An unhandled win32 execption occured in (name of the game) [3744]. Just-in-Time debugging this exception failed with the following error: No installed debugger has Just-in-Time debbugging can be enabled from Tools/Options/debugging/Just-in-Time

Check the documentation index for Just-in-Time debugging errors for more info.

I usually had visual studio installed on my computer, and i started getting this error message ever since i removed visual studio..... can somebody help?

System info: windows xp proffessional, 384 ram, 600 mhz pentium 3 processor, 3D fuzion GeForce MX 4000 PCI 128mb DDR Graphic card..... if more information needed please ask me


----------



## map4442646 (Apr 15, 2006)

Bump!


----------



## cybertech (Apr 16, 2002)

Closing another duplicate thead.

http://forums.techguy.org/security/459456-when-i-try-openinig-any.html#post3528990


----------

